# classic redo tlc



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

looks good, any other mods, black with the white decal looks sharp


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

X2 on the color scheme, I like it.


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

yes I did kevlar bottom coat, ran led lights in rails rewired.,,built my own 9 led anchor light out of microphone parts ...building grab rail out of step stool brace ..pic soon ...


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

my custom anchor light 9 leds .....8 bucks


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

lol, i wonder where you got the microphone parts.

nice mod, hows it look let up?


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

looks great bright


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: gheenoe classic redo ...*


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

94 motor lil upgrade for battery 







etienne gele


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

> just bought her 94 classic


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trick with the LED lights, care to share how you wired it up?

If you turn it upside down on the poling platform so it hangs down, it'll be out of the way so you won't step on it/snag it with a rod and still be legal.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For future reference, if anyone is around the Orlando area check out Skycraft supplies. I have found so many odd parts and pieces for boats there. You can spend hours searching through their stuff and come up with some cool little inventions for your boat. Hope this helps when looking for those weird items.


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

;D ;D


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great looking skiff!


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks ...she is finally done !!...love it ..


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

she is done ....boat is so fun !!!!!! mosquito lagoon watch out..


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty boat! Now we need photo's with feesh!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

looking good bro..... is it gonna be a camera/chase boat?


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

fish for sure and chase boat ,party boat , its on ...thing is so fun to run ...


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

ginny got first fish in da boat .......


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

first red in da boat blowin 20 today with no sun ..


----------

